# White bass



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I had a fellow club member tell me that white bass are "trash" fish, but I have had fun catching them and they taste fine to me. I would appreciate any input on your experiences with white bass. Are they a trash fish or a panfish?


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

What difference does it make? The only opinion that matters is your own. They fight well, and taste great when handled properly after the catch. Technically they are members of a family of Bass that includes White Perch, Yellow Bass, White Bass and Striped Bass. Certainly not in the "trash fish" catagory.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The only difference is that there was some talk of stocking them in our club lake. We have a large lake, but there are very few panfish such as crappie, etc.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

If your talking about stocking them in a small lake or pond, you might want to call in someone from the state, or an independent expert. They can give you a qualified opinion as to what the body of water will support.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Most people don't like to eat Whities because if you don't put the meat on ice instantly it will turn mushy when fileting it later and just fall apart. Opinions on Whities varies greatly depending on what part of the country you're in. I remember watching an In-Fisherman episode and Al said their greatly prized down south and an afterthought up north or vice versa, cant quite remember .


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I would rate white bass as barely passable when it comes to tablefare. They are a riot to catch on light tackle. Pound for pound few fish fight harder. They are a lot of better fish to eat but of course there are worse also. Personally I only keep yellow perch , crappie, bluegill and walleye for the table anything else goes back in. Personal taste does differ and the faster the white bass is stored on ice the better.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Back years ago, Small Mouth Bass were called Green Trout throughout New England and New York and many were simply left on the banks to die or used for fertilizer, consider a lesser fish than Trout.

Many, many years earlier, Lobster were clubbed and ground into fertilizer all throughout New England...

Opinions often change with time...people even make money guiding for Carp these days, go figure.

I'd spend all day fishing for Bluegill any time.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yep its all up to opinion i dont believe any fish are trash fish i love catchin them all except the occasinal goby that is.  But i love catching white bass on spinners and small cranks


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with white bass...they taste great deep fryed. 

and when your on school of them, best time you'll ever have, fish just jumpin' at you left and right.


----------

